# Denton and Sasquatch Show #106



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The establishment doesn't want Trump and Putin to meet, why? We'll tell you why. Also, should sex offenders get off with only diversion therapy and have no record? Plus other world affairs.

Denton and Sasquatch Show #106 ? Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Also, I was sober. Sasquatch filled me in on last week's episode. Over two hundred hits on YouTube. Just goes to prove people can't resist watching a train wreck.

This one was much better. I hope it gets more hits than last week. Y'all make me feel better, please.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If you prefer the Tube....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm up, drinking caffeine and ready to hear Trump and Putin's after meeting question/answer time with the press. This is going to be good.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I enjoyed the press meet. What do y'all think?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The cable news talking heads and the guest "analysts " they hired to opine make it clear they prefer hostilities over peace. Russia, after all, is supposed to be the monster under our beds.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did the Russians hack the DNC?

https://www.activistpost.com/2018/0...id-not-hack-or-disrupt-the-u-s-elections.html


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Did the Russians hack the DNC?
> 
> https://www.activistpost.com/2018/0...id-not-hack-or-disrupt-the-u-s-elections.html


No. The Russians "phished" the DNC which is much different and needs to be noted. Think of it at breaking and entering vs. being scammed on the telephone. Both bad but different.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> The cable news talking heads and the guest "analysts " they hired to opine make it clear they prefer hostilities over peace. Russia, after all, is supposed to be the monster under our beds.


We all know Democrats only prosper under chaos. They need a boogeyman to keep people safe from to win. No boogeyman in sight? That's okay, they simply make one up. Russia!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did you hear what Putin said about Bill Browder? Money leaving Russia and no taxes paid to either Russia or the U.S.? 400 million dollars going to none other than Hillary? Questions abound, it seems, and everyone is asking questions. The Democrats aren't; they are too busy obstructing everything and pushing for conflict. To the Establishment, a good conflict is like bleach-bitting a computer. Everything gets washed away. Doesn't matter what amount of blood is spilled.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's like we're having our own little show in this thread.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

But that’s what you gentlemen do... And you do it well! I’ve been busy this morning. Looks like I have some catching up to do. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> But that's what you gentlemen do... And you do it well! I've been busy this morning. Looks like I have some catching up to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


 @Sasquatch - He-he; he called us "gentlemen!" A lofty goal to which we should aspire.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> @Sasquatch - He-he; he called us "gentlemen!" A lofty goal to which we should aspire.


I am neither gentle nor a man.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Can’t wait for #107! I hope you pick something controversial like:” you’re being misled by the establishment “!

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Can't wait for #107! I hope you pick something controversial like:" you're being misled by the establishment "!
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone has figured out the secret to getting the shows early! Good job!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Someone has figured out the secret to getting the shows early! Good job!


Sas

You use Windows so I can get the show early , straight off your hard drive, from my Russian friends ...

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Sas
> 
> You use Windows so I can get the show early , straight off your hard drive, from my Russian friends ...
> 
> ...


Just stay out of the folder that's labeled "Not Porn". Because there is definitely none of that in there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lunatics. Let's focus on #107. #107 is actually important.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Just stay out of the folder that's labeled "Not Porn". Because there is definitely none of that in there.


Yep. That's not porn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

